# Probelm logging in to Hotmail?



## Richard Schollar (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anybody else having trouble logging in to Hotmail?  For the past week I have had problems in the evening UK time (so from 6pm to 10pm GMT).  I cannot currently log in at all.  Since I use hotmail for my main email account, this is deeply problematic.  I just want to ascertain if this is peculiar to me, or to everyone.  Thanks!


----------



## Marbles (Feb 21, 2009)

Richard

I logged in just now without any bother.


----------



## schielrn (Feb 21, 2009)

I also have not noticed any problems with hotmail.  I use it as my primary e-mail as well.


----------



## dave3009 (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you use the Live Mail Client, it's pretty good and I use about as many feature in Outlook as I do in the freebie.  I have a hotmail.co.uk it is my primary account and I've had no issues.

Cookies, Temporary internet files maybe


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 21, 2009)

I had no problem.


----------



## dave3009 (Feb 21, 2009)

You could try

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

It's great fun when everything seems to fail,


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys - I just checked and I can log into it no problem now.  I am confused...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 21, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Is anybody else having trouble logging in to Hotmail?  For the past week I have had problems in the evening UK time (so from 6pm to 10pm GMT).  I cannot currently log in at all.  Since I use hotmail for my main email account, this is deeply problematic.  I just want to ascertain if this is peculiar to me, or to everyone.  Thanks!


Looks like it's just you. They must have worked out what sort of emails you have been sending!! 




RichardSchollar said:


> I am confused...


... and I didn't think you were nearly as old as me.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 22, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> RichardSchollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unlike with you my friend it is a temporary state of affairs


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 22, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Unlike with you my friend it is a temporary state of affairs


Score ...
Peter: 1
Richard: 2


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 22, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> Score ...
> Peter: 1
> Richard: 2


 
Speaking of scores, it seems that Macksville has produced a pretty handy cricketer in Philip Hughes 

Denis


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 23, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Speaking of scores, it seems that Macksville has produced a pretty handy cricketer in Philip Hughes
> 
> Denis


Yes, his first efforts for Australia this week were promising, but the real test comes in a few days!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> Yes, his first efforts for Australia this week were promising, but the real test comes in a few days!



And a test it will be! I'm looking forward to it. Although Australia didn't win too many of the matches over the summer, I reckon it's the best season for a while -- everything was closely fought. 

Denis


----------



## al_b_cnu (Feb 24, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Is anybody else having trouble logging in to Hotmail?  For the past week I have had problems in the evening UK time (so from 6pm to 10pm GMT).  I cannot currently log in at all.  Since I use hotmail for my main email account, this is deeply problematic.  I just want to ascertain if this is peculiar to me, or to everyone.  Thanks!



Richard! To bring this thread back on track & divert Peter & Denis away from talking about English cricketers,

Come to mention it, yes, I've been having Hotmail problems too, I just blamed it on TalkTalk


----------

